# Meet Valiant



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Yesterday Joan and Joe brought me a young cat-caught woodpigeon which I named Kittywood. He (or she) is quite large but not yet self feeding.

Today the veterinary nurse telephoned me to say she had a cat caught nestling. When I collected that I found it was a woodie (even at this young age the white wing bar is evident).

So now I have 4 woodies that I hope to release together: Lambswood, who still has to grow his flight feathers), Woodstock, Kittywood and Valiant:


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

And this is Kittywood, with Lottie the collared dove in the background (she has hurt her eye).


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

Oh cuteness....... 

Valiant is adorable isn't he? I love pigeons at that age - he is a dear heart. Kittywood too is a lovely boy - I am glad you are able to help these poor unfortunate babies. Who now are very fortunate......... 

Tania x


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Thanks for posting, Cynthia...these Woodies are, indeed, fortunate! And, as cute as can be!

What??? Not Valiantwood???   

Let us know how the release goes!

Hugs and Scritches to all!!

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

What Cuties! Love the names....


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

They have such sweet baby faces.


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Beautiful babies, Cynthia. Best of luck with them.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Cynthia, they are all so cute. It's wonderful the little dove has a companion now.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

*New arrival*

Our latest arrival is Ivywood, a juvenile with a broken leg. This one came complete with pigeon flies.There must be a lot of new wood pigeons around this year!

Cynthia


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

It's good to hear there are lots of wood pigeons hatching. How is their population? They're so lovely. Our only remaining indigenous wild pigeon is the band-tailed pigeon, which is somewhat similar to your woodie. We rarely see them, though.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

> It's good to hear there are lots of wood pigeons hatching. How is their population?


There are about 2.5 million breeding pairs in the UK. I think they are the most common species in the country!  Unfortunately that makes them unpopular with the farmers.

The RSPB estimantes that there are 200,000 breeding pairs of feral pigeons.

Cynthia


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Wow! I'm sorry farmers don't like them, but I'm glad to hear they aren't endangered.


----------



## Fever (May 28, 2007)

I love baby pigeons, they just look so sweet and a little comical with such big beaks. I wish there were more varieties of doves and pigeons where I live, but it's so urban. I used to live in a small city and woke up to the sound of mourning doves every day. I miss it! You're very lucky to have such nice birds around, and they're very lucky that they've found you!


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Thank you Fever.

Valiant weighed in at 160 gms last night, I have just weighed him again and he is 186 gms now!

Cynthia


----------



## SkyofAngels (Jun 28, 2007)

I just don't see it everytime someone posts a picture of a baby dove or pigeon everyone is like awww how cute now I think that they adults(especially whites and ringnecks) are gorgeous but the babies look so icky to me. How is it cute? I just don't get it


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

SkyofAngels said:


> I just don't see it everytime someone posts a picture of a baby dove or pigeon everyone is like awww how cute now I think that they adults(especially whites and ringnecks) are gorgeous but the babies look so icky to me. How is it cute? I just don't get it


Oh Kristen..........boy are you in trouble!!   
They are cute for the simple fact that they are babies...........you know all babies are cute!! LOL
We tell people every day how "cute" their baby is, even when it's not so very cute.  All babies are NOT created equal. 
I do personally however think that a baby pigeon is just adorable. I think a baby anything is just the sweetest. Even if it's not the prettiest thing on earth.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

SkyofAngels said:


> I just don't see it everytime someone posts a picture of a baby dove or pigeon everyone is like awww how cute now I think that they adults(especially whites and ringnecks) are gorgeous but the babies look so icky to me. How is it cute? I just don't get it


Well, I guess it's like my view of a screaming infant in a pram who people ooh and aah over, to be honest. Give me baby pigeons any day 

Like they say, beauty is in the eye of the beholder.

John


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

My boss (whose step father raced pigeons) used to say that there was nothing uglier than a baby pigeon. I think they are adorable. I couldn't see her point of view and she couldn't see mine!

Cynthia


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

LOL Kristen, if you ever have the good fortune to raise one you'll soon understand.


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

I think it's their vulnerability that makes us nurturing types find them so cute!


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

I can't see how one can't keep themselves from falling in love with those sweet lil banana beakies!


----------

